# Homemade Tools >  Adjustable bead roller

## Heatnbeat

Here are some pictures of my bead roller I made. The upper shaft moves in/out 1-1/4" it helps align 
Different dies. Powered by a 1/4 HP 3 phase gear motor 98:1 ratio. I'm using a 110volt VFD to run the motor,
Adjust the speed, and control forward and reverse (by 2 foot pedals). I used a #40 chain from the motor to the lower shaft.from the lower shaft to a middle shaft. Then I used two 2" spur gears with a 1-1/4 face to turn the upper shaft So I have at least 5/8 of the gear meshed. I haven't had to go that far yet, but it makes it nice if I need to be able to. I used 2 universal joints on each connection to give me a nice wide opening. The sides are 3/8 thick. 1x1-1/2 CR around the perimeter.with a 1/2 plate on each side at the rear to stiffen it up after I had to cut holes for the chain, sprocket and gears. One side is welded to the 1x1-1/2 bar stock the other side is bolted.

----------

Jon (Oct 10, 2012),

kbalch (Oct 10, 2012)

----------


## Jon

Thanks again Heatnbeat! This one's been placed in our Bead Rollers category, and of course on your homemade tools page: Heatnbeat's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:



Adjustable Bead Roller by Heatnbeat
tags: bead roller

----------

